# what is happening to my sunflower leaves



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

Came out to do my nightly look over of everything and noticed these yellow blotches on my sunflower leaves. Any idea what this is?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Maybe some type of leaf fungus? I had something similar on my coreopsis leaves. I used Copper Fungicide from Home Depot.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

steve392 said:


> Came out to do my nightly look over of everything and noticed these yellow blotches on my sunflower leaves. Any idea what this is?


Did you take a peek at the underside of the leaf? Any ants or other bugs?


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

Cluelessone said:


> Did you take a peek at the underside of the leaf? Any ants or other bugs?


It was basically the same look as what was on top of the leaf. I ended up trimming these leaves off. So far so good. I do have that spray in case it comes back.


----------



## Never Winter Farms (Jun 10, 2021)

Don't know what it could be but you can foliar spray wettable sulfer. Another good remedy is to culture Lactobacillus and spray on the leaves.


----------

